# FBI arrests people for Rick Rolling!



## cruddybuddy (Mar 21, 2008)

First the FBI raid people's homes for trying to look at child porn, and now this! What is the world coming to?

FBI Raid Homes for Rick Rolling


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 21, 2008)

Death sentence to all!


----------



## PBC (Mar 21, 2008)

My god, someone should arrest the FBI for sodomizing our rights. It is certainly not criminal to have a link point to a joke... You click it thats your damn fault. "combined time loss from work, internet resources , and other miscellaneous costs have a combined negative effect of over $34 billion dollars lost in the U.S. alone"   

1. Don't surf sites at work (unless this part of your job) and even then WTF lets arrest people for giving us black coffee instead of the sugar and cream we wanted! Now I have to go make it myself...losing time from my work...

2. Internet resources are being sapped?? Ohh damn, I thought that was porn and spams fault...ohh wait...probably is...

3. Miscellaneous costs = That judge had to call the geek squad because he couldn't ALT-TAB or left click a link and read the page it actually directs you to.

If they are so worried about lose of money they should shut down the damn department who considered this a friggin national threat. 


I think I'll email the FBI with a link titled "Top 10 US rick rollers".....Guess where that link will point...

Ps. I presumed this was a joke, but it feels so real in these years of unrest =P









I wish that crudy was more like Rick Astley


----------



## hanman (Mar 21, 2008)

uh, it's a joke, PBC

Jim Hakashu? now, THAT'S funny.

you are a comic genius, cruddy.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 21, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> First the FBI raid people's homes for trying to look at child porn, and now this! What is the world coming to?
> 
> FBI Raid Homes for Rick Rolling
> 
> ...



Yeah me too :-) 

Excellent Cr.... ;-)


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 21, 2008)

hanman said:
			
		

> uh, it's a joke, PBC



YOU might think our rights being stripped away is a joke, but I certainly don't.


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 21, 2008)

hanman said:
			
		

> uh, it's a joke PBC



What cruddy buddy said..

..its actually legit and quite a serious issue.. check the new york news report


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 21, 2008)

hanman said:
			
		

> you are a comic genius, cruddy.



Comic? Yes. Genius? Yes. Comic Genius?... Yes.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't breath ... you are under arrest !


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't care if I get arrested for Rick Rolling! I love it!


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 21, 2008)

xD!

*facepalm*

This is beyond stupidity..


----------



## SkH (Mar 21, 2008)

OH MY!!! LOL!!! Is this really not a joke, right?! ROFL!!!


----------



## ackers (Mar 21, 2008)

What's the world coming to?! Check this out.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Mar 21, 2008)

#  Anom : March 21st, 2008 at 8:59 am

News show about this issue here:




damn i lold so hard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









shit its the feds!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 22, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> First the FBI raid people's homes for trying to look at child porn, and now this! What is the world coming to?
> 
> FBI Raid Homes for Rick Rolling


I was hoping for a Rick Roll with that link, I feel so let down.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 23, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> First the FBI raid people's homes for trying to look at child porn, and now this! What is the world coming to?
> 
> FBI Raid Homes for Rick Rolling


Crap, then the Federale got Lagman.......... noooooo!!


----------



## superrob (Mar 24, 2008)

Rofl... just lame.
FBI should get arrested for being stupid.


----------



## martin88 (Mar 24, 2008)

I love that pie chart.


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 24, 2008)

Guys! I found a article with the president discussing the effects of rick rolling!

http://tinyurl.com/2q9j9y

The URL was LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 24, 2008)

why resurrect this annoying link, cruddy?


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 24, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> why resurrect this annoying link, cruddy?


he couldn't resist.


----------



## dilav (Mar 24, 2008)

wow i thought u were serious there for a second...lol


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 24, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> why resurrect this annoying link, cruddy?



Resurrect? It's a new article.


----------



## feds4u (Mar 24, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> *First the FBI raid people's homes for trying to look at child porn*, and now this! What is the world coming to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean your "right" to look at child porn?

People like you should be shot in the face.


----------



## OSW (Mar 24, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no feds 4 u fedsfu


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 24, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rick Astley was 21 when he made the "Never Gonna Give You Up" music video. Therefore, rickrolls are not child porn.


----------



## gblock247 (Mar 24, 2008)

When the fuck did we link Rick Astley to being child porn....and the FBI needs to have their asses kicked by the REAL FBI(Full Blooded Italians) Tracy Smothers, Big Sal E. Graciano, and Little Guido(for those who don't watch wrestling, this was a faction in the original ECW in the mid-late 90s)


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 24, 2008)

perhaps as important, http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/24/business...?ref=technology

rickrolling in the NY Times!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 24, 2008)

Never mind Here it Is.....


----------



## moozxy (Mar 24, 2008)

Never mind.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 24, 2008)

You know I kinda get sick of internet memes but I STILL love Rick Rolls!!! Maybe cause its just a catchy fucking tune.


Would be funnier had they not said epic every 5 minutes. I wanna rick roll a wedding


----------



## Fat D (Mar 24, 2008)

I do not like the FBI invading internet matters, but having the rickrollers arrested is good news.


----------



## feds4u (Mar 24, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CruddyBuddy brought it up.  Apparently he likes kiddy porn.  Hence my suggestion that he should be shot in the face.


----------



## techforumz (Mar 24, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People like you should be shot in the face.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

Now now guys, lets not get all heated here XD

feds4u - cruddybuddy was joking. Relax, man!


----------



## techforumz (Mar 26, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Now now guys, lets not get all heated here XD
> 
> feds4u - cruddybuddy was joking. Relax, man!



Maybe, maybe not. The 'rights' thing may have been a joke, but I truly do believe it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm glad my tax dollars are at work !


----------



## fischju (Mar 28, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> I'm glad my tax dollars are at work !



Since when do you pay taxes?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 11, 2008)

Such controversy!


----------



## Orc (Apr 11, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Such controversy!


Such thread necromancy!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 11, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two weeks. Hardly. But thanks for keeping it going.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 11, 2008)

We're no strangers to love..
You the rules, and so do I!


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

Harpuia said:
			
		

> We're no strangers to love..
> You the *know* rules, and so do I!


----------



## Seven (Apr 11, 2008)

Ricky Rollers. Har.

In fact, Rickroll did make the news recently around my area. I guess they're a year late.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Apr 11, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Harpuia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha.  I win.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 11, 2008)

The article Rick Rolled me!

Like I care, it's gone old, once I see the video I simply click 'x', not that big of a deal.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>______________________________________________________


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 12, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I win!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 12, 2008)

Now i want to rick roll my class ~300 people that would be cool XD


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do i
A full commitments what Im thinking of
You wouldnt get this from any other guy

I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
Gotta make you understand

* never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Weve know each other for so long
Your hearts been aching
But youre too shy to say it
Inside we both know whats been going on
We know the game and were gonna play it

And if you ask me how Im feeling
Dont tell me youre too blind to see

(* repeat)

Give you up. give you up
Give you up, give you up
Never gonna give
Never gonna give, give you up
Never gonna give
Never gonna give, five you up

I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
Gotta make you understand

(* repeat 3 times)


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 12, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> cruddybuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not capitalizing "I" = fail.


----------

